# Love new Sierra



## wayneis (May 13, 2006)

Here are a few of the new Sierra kits.  This is a vast improvement over the old in my opinion.








Thanks for looking,

Wayne


----------



## KingBubbaTruck (May 13, 2006)

I agree,
Seems like with the black Sierra's, you kind of need a darker wood or there is too much contrast.  With that lighter color, it really seems to set that wood off better.

Very nice pens...


----------



## mike_l (May 13, 2006)

Looks real good Wayne.  []
What exactly are the names of these new Sierra kits and where can I get some?  I've tried a few of the upgrade gold and they all sold quickly.  

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## wdcav1952 (May 13, 2006)

Mike,

Check Ernie McFarlane's site at http://beartoothwoods.com
Ernie carries the new finishes and you can get your questions answered there.


----------



## Dario (May 13, 2006)

WOW!!! [:0][:0][:0]


----------



## wdcav1952 (May 13, 2006)

I forgot, Great Work, Wayne!!


----------



## dubdrvrkev (May 13, 2006)

Those are very nice! 
I too, like the new kit. I might have to get some, but I have quite a few of the others from the group buy.


----------



## thewishman (May 13, 2006)

Very nice work! Very dramatic wood and great finishes. I never cared for the Sierras....until now.


----------



## Jim15 (May 13, 2006)

Beautiful pens.

jim


----------



## Ron Mc (May 13, 2006)

Nice Wayne! I believe I need to get some of these to play with.


----------



## alamocdc (May 13, 2006)

Nice bunch of pens, Wayne. I got mine from Ernie a few days ago. Just been too busy to get any done. Fine job. Keep us posted on the Snakewood.


----------



## DCBluesman (May 13, 2006)

Beautiful work, Wayne.  Looks like x-cut black palm, amboyna, brown mallee burl, snakewood, curly koa and buckeye burl.  Am I close? [8D]


----------



## Rudy Vey (May 13, 2006)

Very nice pens, Wyne, best Sierras I have seen so far...


----------



## wayneis (May 13, 2006)

You win Lou, thats exactly what they are.  In my opinion, these are the classiest ball point kits available to us. Also I wasn't sure what I would think about the ones with the gold but IO really like them now that I have made some up.

Thanks for all the comments.

Wayne


----------



## challagan (May 13, 2006)

Frankly I didn't like the previous kits. The look great, nice job Wayne, you made the most of these kits!

Corey


----------



## angboy (May 13, 2006)

As everyone else has indicated, these are all great! They look very classy!


----------



## wood-of-1kind (May 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> <br />Beautiful work, Wayne.  Looks like x-cut black palm, amboyna, brown mallee burl, snakewood, curly koa and buckeye burl.  Am I close? [8D]



Hey, Lou would you mind picking the numbers for my lottery ticket. Man you're sharp.

OOOOps, sorry Wayne forgot to say how sharp looking the Sierra bunch is. Excellent work.

-Peter-


----------



## Johnathan (May 13, 2006)

Wow everything looks great. That palm is a real eye-catcher.[]


----------



## pete00 (May 13, 2006)

very nice, havnt tried them yet, looks like i have to now !!!


----------



## mike_l (May 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> <br />Mike,
> 
> Check Ernie McFarlane's site at http://beartoothwoods.com
> Ernie carries the new finishes and you can get your questions answered there.



Thanks for the info William!

Mike L


----------



## micah (May 13, 2006)

I do like the looks much better that the old ones.
However, I would really like to see a pen like this that you could turn those new pieces instead, with wood or you personal preference. 
You did a wonderful job on the quality of these pens, I just think it would look a lot more "custom" if you could change it up a little bit. Heck, if the parts just came apart, then you could at least modify it. JMO
Micah


----------



## wayneis (May 13, 2006)

Personally I disagree Micah.  Thats what really makes this kit, if they take that away it just like all the other kits.  Thats also what helps to make this such a classy pen.

Wayne


----------



## PenWorks (May 14, 2006)

Great looking selection Wayne, So what do you think looks better,
The Ti & gold or Ti & plat ?


----------

